# Kicker experts. Is this a good deal?



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

I just ran across a pair of kicker amps on my local CL and I'd love to have them but need to know what you guys think as far as price. It is a ZX460 and a ZR 600 with the sink link and both end caps. Also included is 4crossover modules. 2 of which are MDP's, 1 MRX and 1 ZRX. There are several pics and they look to be very clean. All feet intact, no visible scratches, all terminal screws present. It looks like a pretty killer deal to me for a couple of great old amps. I don't know a ton about them though so is there anything I should look out for or be aware of? Oh and the price for all of it is $300. Does that sound fair to you guys?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i would try to lower him, buy them, and sell for profit.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> i would try to lower him, buy them, and sell for profit.


My plan exactly. He just informed me that he has 3 round solobaric 10's too. I'm thinking I will try to get the amps and subs for as cheao as possible and make some money off of them. Surely he will give me a great price if I offer to take it all of his hands at once.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Greedy people you are.  That's a hell of a price for those two pieces.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

smgreen20 said:


> Greedy people you are.  That's a hell of a price for those two pieces.


Those 2 pieces plus the sink link, 2 end caps AND 4 different crossover modules  I figured out the measurements of it all put together a while ago and it is almost 4 feet long  Might just have to keep them for the coolness factor!


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

those 3 old school solobarics are GEMS

If you buy the subs, use them.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

edzyy said:


> those 3 old school solobarics are GEMS
> 
> 
> If you buy the subs, use them.


I wondered about that. I have always been interested in them but ever recall hearing them. Unfortunately, I really have no use for them at the moment. I figured I could pass them onto some of the old school collectors here. If they are as clean as the amps are, somebody will be very happy to have them.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

I went ahead and picked it all up tonight. Will post pics in a bit if anyone cares.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I care, hell yea!


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

smgreen20 said:


> I care, hell yea!


Let me knock the dust off of them and I will snap some pics


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Damn, lucky you.......yes we need pics. What was the total, if ya don't mind me askin'?


----------



## Chronic Carz (Jun 15, 2013)

are they the real old school gray solo's ? they use to get down back in the day  had em on an old school hifonics zeus amp ( the purple one ) wewwwwww . things use to eat my old chevy 80 amp alts for lunch and dinner


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I've still got a like new s15d boxed up. Keep itchin' to play with it, but mycar is small.....


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Chronic Carz said:


> are they the real old school gray solo's ? they use to get down back in the day  had em on an old school hifonics zeus amp ( the purple one ) wewwwwww . things use to eat my old chevy 80 amp alts for lunch and dinner


I didn't end up buying the solos. I wasn't sure on a fair price for them as I didn't have time to research them so I told him I would and get back with him. He had 3 of them in a sealed box and all were protected by grills so looked to be in perfect condition. Except for one that had a hole in the surround that he silicone. I got all the amps, the link, 5 modules and 2 end caps though


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

To give you an idea on their power, I had a ZR240 (miss that amp) that was rated at 240 x 1 @ 4 ohms, 300 x 1 @ 2 ohms.
Birth sheet showed, 370 x 1 @ 4 ohms! That's 50% more then rated. Called a Kicker rep at the time, Kevin Huston, and he told me that those amps would typically do 450 X 1 @ 2 ohms!!!! 
The 120/360 and the ZX460 are roughly the same in its under rating numbers. The 600/1000 are only about 25% more then rated.


THD: .02%, tested .016%
S/N: >100, tested 107.6 dB

Very good amps. When I get my LANZAR Opti amps rounded out the way I want, I just might go for the ZR/ZX Kicker line amps from the mid 90's.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Edit, it posted twice for some reason.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

smgreen20 said:


> To give you an idea on their power, I had a ZR240 (miss that amp) that was rated at 240 x 1 @ 4 ohms, 300 x 1 @ 2 ohms.
> Birth sheet showed, 370 x 1 @ 4 ohms! That's 50% more then rated. Called a Kicker rep at the time, Kevin Huston, and he told me that those amps would typically do 450 X 1 @ 2 ohms!!!!
> The 120/360 and the ZX460 are roughly the same in its under rating numbers. The 600/1000 are only about 25% more then rated.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the info. One of my first amps was the ZR240 as well. I had it pushing 2 Comp VR 10's at the time I believe. Like a lot of other things, I wish I had held onto it and the subs


----------



## Chronic Carz (Jun 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

First up: the ZX460


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

The ZR600:


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

The two linked together with the sink link. AKA Beast mode


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry about the poor pics. I will try to get a good one for size reference.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Booiiinnngggg!!! Yea yea huuua yea. Beavis sound. 

I would so love that set up.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweet amps (especially in beast mode)! Now you need to put it all together in your trunk!

Also, go get those subs! Can't break up the collection!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looking good!!! thats a great deal you got there!


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Look for a For Sale thread on these guys soon!


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Love those amps. Couple weeks ago I scored Solo s10c and a zr240 for $50 bucks off the local CL. After cleaning all the dust off them they were both flawless. Sub was in a pretty rough truck box but had a grill protecting it. Built a spec box for it. Hooked them up in my Ranger a took a trip down memory lane. Intended to send them on there way to a good home but I think they already found it!!! Just need to find a set of end caps. The Kicker badge was still clipped on the amp!!!


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

The ZX460 brings back memories. I ran that amp for over 7 years. I also had some ZR240's and a ZR360. All were solid amps.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

The zr240 is still in my Ranger haven't wanted to pull it out yet. Since it put it in there I've ran a pair of Kicker c15a's, pair of 10" Punch he2's, and now it's on an old aluminum cone 10" Eclipse(the one with the TC Sounds motor, not sure of the mdl #) it's been the lab rat for some subs I was getting ready to sell. That zr has given all of them a workout. Gotta love the underrated power of these classics! This amp is definitely going to find a place in my "private stock". Now to find a set of end caps for it!


----------

